# Greetings!



## Kotick (Nov 24, 2009)

After I finished getting my Bachelors degree in fine art, I tried getting into a graduate school but was denied and had to move back in with my parents when I was 25 years old. So I got a kitten to keep me company. I named him Kotick after the seal in the movie "The White Seal." Suddenly 3 weeks before school started, I got an "oops/acceptance" letter from one of the graduate schools I applied to. I had 3 weeks to find a place to live that was 4 hours south of where I was staying currently and a place that accepted cats to boot! I was lucky to get a room in a house with a nice old lady who loved cats and that's where Kotick and I stayed during my 2 years of grad school. 









During my time in school I realized that I wasn't home much and thought that Kotick must be bored while I was gone at school. So I went to this small pet shop I know that sells stray kittens where they try to find if they have an owner first and are treated by a vet before sale. I named him Pazuzu after the gargoyle in Futurama. Pazuzu was perfect and found in a grave yard. Soft and lovable, I took him home to Kotick who hated him at first. But they became buddies quickly.









While I was finishing grad school I started dating a man I met over the internet 5 years ago. After visiting each other back and forth for a few months he decided he wanted to move in with me. And wanted a kitty of his own! Three cats, I was worried for sure. So during his last visit before the move, we went to that same shop where I got Pazuzu a year prior. A fuzzy orange thing he named Mustakrakish after the lake troll in Metalocolypse. He lives up to his name.









My boyfriend and I got our own apartment and were happy with our 3 kitties until one day we noticed a stray who was very friendly. There were a lot of stray cats but this one was under a year old but over breeding age and hadn't been neutered! :yikes So we would leave food out for him but after noticing that he was always outside, I brought him inside and my boyfriend shook his head but said ok. We named him Gratch after a loving character in one of the books from the Sword of Truth series.









I love cats but hate being called a "crazy cat lady." Yes I have 4 cats but I mainly have a big heart.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

Another four-cat lady here. I'm not a crazy cat lady, I'm Cat Woman! Sounds better, huh? 

Your boys are so adorable, I hope they're all feeling better soon. 

Love the buddy picture!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

[sings] Well you're once. Twice. Three tiiiimesss a cat-lady, and IiiiiIIIiiii, looOOoooOOOOve, yooooouuuuuuu. [/sings]

Can't be any crazier than me, with 8. ...and we've had as many as a dozen. _Its not ME, the husband brings half of them home, too._


----------



## Kotick (Nov 24, 2009)

I grew up in a family that loved cats. My parents had 12 at one time when I was growing up. Right now they have 9.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

My son calls me psycho cat lady. Thats not a bad thing! I'm in love with your Gratch. All your boys are very handsome.
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

I definitely don't think 4 cats is crazy cat lady material!!! I think it's awesome that you & your boyfriend have been able to rescue them all  It always helps having a partner that loves your pets as much as you do, or atleast partly hehe.

P.S Love the photos


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Such cute cats you have.


----------



## Gizmokitty (Nov 10, 2009)

Welcome!

They are all so cute!


----------



## Tortietudelove (Nov 24, 2009)

Welcome! I'm new here, but am really enjoying the forum. I really like all of the names yours have and love the pics! I agree that 4 cats doesn't scream "crazy cat lady", but I have a T-shirt that says "I'm not your average cat lady". :lol: I only have 3 of my own, but I've been known to have more since I have a big heart when it comes to orphaned kittens and homeless cats. Now, if I could just get my husband to agree to another. :wink:


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Heidi n Q said:


> Can't be any crazier than me, with 8. ...and we've had as many as a dozen. _Its not ME, the husband brings half of them home, too._


Hah! I don't believe that for one moment Heidi.

Welcome to the Forum Tortietudelove!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

melysion said:


> Heidi n Q said:
> 
> 
> > _Its not ME, the husband brings half of them home, too._
> ...


Gasp! 8O Look at you, you horrible, outrageous, woman to accuse me so! :lol: ...but you are *right*! :mrgreen: You caught me. I *do* bring them home, too, so I'm just as guilty.  
..._it is nice to be able to blame him though, when I have to explain to my Mom why we have yet *another* kitty_. :wink




Tortietudelove said:


> ...4 cats doesn't scream "crazy cat lady", but I have a T-shirt that says "I'm not your average cat lady". :lol:
> ...I have a big heart when it comes to orphaned kittens and homeless cats.
> Now, if I could just get my husband to agree to another. :wink:


....you know, in regards to getting the Hubby to agree to more kitties...you could always give the: 'It is easier to ask forgiveness than permission' -thing a try? :mrgreen: And I *love* your t-shirt saying! I'll have to keep an eye out for one.  
heidi


----------

